# I want to learn martial arts



## Marie_Flowers88 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi, I'm a new member here. I'm thinking about learning a martial arts for fitness and self-defence. The problem is I don't know how to start. I've been searching on google for hours so I decided to find forums like this.

I just want to ask what martial arts should I try? I seeing too many kinds of martial arts.
Also, do you know some place in London where can I find a teacher? Thank you!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 20, 2018)

Start by finding out what's near you. You'll likely get a lot of suggestions as to what arts you should look at, but there are far more important considerations than the style/art. You need something convenient (so you'll have few excuses to skip class - that will matter), that you enjoy (so you want to go to class), and that seems to meet your goals of fitness and self-defense. Note that the last two are the last two on purpose. You could meet those with the right self-defense style (if their training is good and intense enough to improve fitness) or with a competition art (or even mixed - say, MMA). 

Different people will prefer different approaches, so find a few schools that are near your work, home, or other haunts (or along the paths between them). Check out their websites and look for red flags - if you have questions about a specific site, we're happy to help look for what we think might be worrying or encouraging. Then go visit each school and watch a class or two. Imagine yourself in that class, and if you like that idea, take a sample class - most schools allow that either for free or for a small fee. Even if you have to pay for a month to try it out, that's worth it to find out if you like that school or not. Try more than one unless you fall in love with the first one.

Then post on Martial Talk like a fiend. That's a required part of any well-rounded martial arts experience.


----------



## _Simon_ (Feb 20, 2018)

Welcome Marie_Flowers88! Ah that's fantastic, and very exciting for you, once you start you'll never look back! Good on you! I suggest you do a good search online for different martial arts in your local area, read the page's 'About' section to get a jist of what the style is about, give a few a call just asking what they're all about, if you like what they say and offer, I'd try a few out. Most offer a free class or two, but you can try a few more classes to see what you click with.

There are many many different types of martial arts, but there are none that you 'should' do. Whatever you feel you really resonate with, and I'd honestly look moreso at how you click with the instructor, their teaching style, and the class members. This is more important than style I reckon, you've gotta train at a place you enjoy and that has a great class atmosphere and energy. I'm currently in the trialling mode, having moved on from my previous style, and I'm doing exactly this, trialling out a style for a month or so and seeing what I'm drawn to.

Best of luck, am excited for you, don't hesitate with any more questions  (although I live no way near London so can't help with recommendations!)


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 20, 2018)

You won't get any concrete answers here. Yes there's loads but there's no best or worst either it all depends on you and what you enjoy. Just go to a few close to you and see what you think


----------



## Marie_Flowers88 (Feb 20, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Welcome Marie_Flowers88! Ah that's fantastic, and very exciting for you, once you start you'll never look back! Good on you! I suggest you do a good search online for different martial arts in your local area, read the page's 'About' section to get a jist of what the style is about, give a few a call just asking what they're all about, if you like what they say and offer, I'd try a few out. Most offer a free class or two, but you can try a few more classes to see what you click with.
> 
> There are many many different types of martial arts, but there are none that you 'should' do. Whatever you feel you really resonate with, and I'd honestly look moreso at how you click with the instructor, their teaching style, and the class members. This is more important than style I reckon, you've gotta train at a place you enjoy and that has a great class atmosphere and energy. I'm currently in the trialling mode, having moved on from my previous style, and I'm doing exactly this, trialling out a style for a month or so and seeing what I'm drawn to.
> 
> Best of luck, am excited for you, don't hesitate with any more questions  (although I live no way near London so can't help with recommendations!)



Thank you for this. This is so useful. I'll start finding again classes near me


----------



## Marie_Flowers88 (Feb 20, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> You won't get any concrete answers here. Yes there's loads but there's no best or worst either it all depends on you and what you enjoy. Just go to a few close to you and see what you think



I don't need a concrete answer  I need advises from people here because I know that people here know what I want and can answer my questions.Thank you


----------



## Marie_Flowers88 (Feb 20, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Start by finding out what's near you. You'll likely get a lot of suggestions as to what arts you should look at, but there are far more important considerations than the style/art. You need something convenient (so you'll have few excuses to skip class - that will matter), that you enjoy (so you want to go to class), and that seems to meet your goals of fitness and self-defense. Note that the last two are the last two on purpose. You could meet those with the right self-defense style (if their training is good and intense enough to improve fitness) or with a competition art (or even mixed - say, MMA).
> 
> Different people will prefer different approaches, so find a few schools that are near your work, home, or other haunts (or along the paths between them). Check out their websites and look for red flags - if you have questions about a specific site, we're happy to help look for what we think might be worrying or encouraging. Then go visit each school and watch a class or two. Imagine yourself in that class, and if you like that idea, take a sample class - most schools allow that either for free or for a small fee. Even if you have to pay for a month to try it out, that's worth it to find out if you like that school or not. Try more than one unless you fall in love with the first one.
> 
> Then post on Martial Talk like a fiend. That's a required part of any well-rounded martial arts experience.




Thank you for this  I've really found this one helpful. I will start to research again about martial arts and find some classes near me.


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 20, 2018)

Marie_Flowers88 said:


> I don't need a concrete answer  I need advises from people here because I know that people here know what I want and can answer my questions.Thank you


no one knows what you want only you know what you'll enjoy once you try it until then it's all guess work. If I tell you 1 thing and someone tells you something else what then? There's honestly very little advice to give apart from just go train.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 20, 2018)

Marie_Flowers88 said:


> Thank you for this  I've really found this one helpful. I will start to research again about martial arts and find some classes near me.




I can recommend a couple of MMA places in London if you decide that's what you'd like to. Have a good look around though as others say.


----------



## Marie_Flowers88 (Feb 20, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> I can recommend a couple of MMA places in London if you decide that's what you'd like to. Have a good look around though as others say.



Sure. I'll let you know if I find my interest in MMA. Thank you!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 20, 2018)

Marie_Flowers88 said:


> Sure. I'll let you know if I find my interest in MMA. Thank you!


For your aims, it's worth a look. I'd suggest putting at least one MMA place on your list, if only to give you a contrast to other places you might visit.


----------



## lklawson (Feb 20, 2018)

Marie_Flowers88 said:


> Hi, I'm a new member here. I'm thinking about learning a martial arts for fitness and self-defence. The problem is I don't know how to start. I've been searching on google for hours so I decided to find forums like this.
> 
> I just want to ask what martial arts should I try? I seeing too many kinds of martial arts.
> Also, do you know some place in London where can I find a teacher? Thank you!


If only someone had written some sort of "Newbie's Guide to Martial Arts" which included topics such as "where to look," "how to look," and "what to do when I visit a school." 

Martial Arts Newbie Guide, Version 2.1, Kirk Lawson



Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 20, 2018)

Marie_Flowers88 said:


> I don't need a concrete answer  I need advises from people here because I know that people here know what I want and can answer my questions.Thank you



Well, I could suggest my martial art, Hapkido.  But how can I really advise you on any martial art, thinking I know what you want, when you don't know what you want?  That's why so many are suggesting you visit different schools and see what clicks with you.  There is no bad legitimate martial art.  There are bad teachers and bad students.  You probably don't what to be anywhere either of those dominate.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 20, 2018)

I would also recommend this place, it is one of the most prestigious places to train anywhere, it's history is amazing and it has extremely good classes. Martial Arts Club | The Budokwai | London, UK SW10 9SL


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 20, 2018)

See what's available in your area.  (Detailed info already posted by others...)

Visit the schools.  Look at the atmosphere, look at the schedules (no point signing up if they meet when you're supposed to be at work... and no other time, etc.) and the costs (no point signing up for what you can't afford...).

Then look at the atmosphere.  Are these folks you want to do potentially dangerous stuff with?  Emotionally and physically dangerous...  If you like a strict, regimented atmosphere, you don't want to look at a school where the majority of practice time is loosely gathering, being shown something and sent off to experiment with it as the instructor wanders around.  If you do like a loose atmosphere,  you don't want to be in a place where the instructor holds almost military discipline, with everyone in perfect ranks, speaking only when spoken to, etc...

But, in the end, starting martial arts begins with a single step...  Getting up, out of the chair.  So go forth, learn and have fun!


----------



## Marie_Flowers88 (Feb 21, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> For your aims, it's worth a look. I'd suggest putting at least one MMA place on your list, if only to give you a contrast to other places you might visit.



How does MMA differ from other martial arts?


----------



## Marie_Flowers88 (Feb 21, 2018)

jks9199 said:


> See what's available in your area.  (Detailed info already posted by others...)
> 
> Visit the schools.  Look at the atmosphere, look at the schedules (no point signing up if they meet when you're supposed to be at work... and no other time, etc.) and the costs (no point signing up for what you can't afford...).
> 
> ...



I'll note this too. Thank you. Actually, I'm really thinking about that too. What makes a good instructor, the strict or the fun one


----------



## Marie_Flowers88 (Feb 21, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> I would also recommend this place, it is one of the most prestigious places to train anywhere, it's history is amazing and it has extremely good classes. Martial Arts Club | The Budokwai | London, UK SW10 9SL



Thanks for this information. I'll try to visit this by this week


----------



## Marie_Flowers88 (Feb 21, 2018)

oftheherd1 said:


> Well, I could suggest my martial art, Hapkido.  But how can I really advise you on any martial art, thinking I know what you want, when you don't know what you want?  That's why so many are suggesting you visit different schools and see what clicks with you.  There is no bad legitimate martial art.  There are bad teachers and bad students.  You probably don't what to be anywhere either of those dominate.



I'm so sorry for the misunderstanding of my reply. I mean about that is when I already know what I want is that people here can answer my questions and give me advises atleast a hands up before my first training


----------



## Marie_Flowers88 (Feb 21, 2018)

lklawson said:


> If only someone had written some sort of "Newbie's Guide to Martial Arts" which included topics such as "where to look," "how to look," and "what to do when I visit a school."
> 
> Martial Arts Newbie Guide, Version 2.1, Kirk Lawson
> 
> ...



Thank you for this


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 21, 2018)

Marie_Flowers88 said:


> Hi, I'm a new member here. I'm thinking about learning a martial arts for fitness and self-defence. The problem is I don't know how to start. I've been searching on google for hours so I decided to find forums like this.
> 
> I just want to ask what martial arts should I try? I seeing too many kinds of martial arts.
> Also, do you know some place in London where can I find a teacher? Thank you!





Marie_Flowers88 said:


> I'm so sorry for the misunderstanding of my reply. I mean about that is when I already know what I want is that people here can answer my questions and give me advises atleast a hands up before my first training



My mistake no doubt.  I guess I was keying off your first post.  But you have received a lot of good advice.  I wish you good luck in your search.  Don't hesitate to ask any more questions.  Most all here are friendly and willing to help.  Tez3 has the advantage of being a long time martial artist and familiar with the distaff side of MA, and in your part of the world.


----------



## Marie_Flowers88 (Feb 21, 2018)

oftheherd1 said:


> My mistake no doubt.  I guess I was keying off your first post.  But you have received a lot of good advice.  I wish you good luck in your search.  Don't hesitate to ask any more questions.  Most all here are friendly and willing to help.  Tez3 has the advantage of being a long time martial artist and familiar with the distaff side of MA, and in your part of the world.



No problem  I'll take your advise. Cheers!


----------



## lklawson (Feb 21, 2018)

jks9199 said:


> Are these folks you want to do potentially dangerous stuff with?  Emotionally and physically dangerous...


I find that newbies typically aren't experienced enough or qualified to determine what is and what is not dangerous.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 21, 2018)

Marie_Flowers88 said:


> How does MMA differ from other martial arts?


Mma stands for mixed martial arts and its what it says on the tin. It's a sport that incorporates boxing, Muay Thai, wrestling and jiu jitsu. It's different because it works both striking and grappling whereas most focus on one element. The one thing it doesn't have that traditional styles does is defences against weapons (knives, guns, sticks) etc because there's no weapons in the sport


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 21, 2018)

lklawson said:


> I find that newbies typically aren't experienced enough or qualified to determine what is and what is not dangerous.
> 
> Peace favor your sword,
> Kirk


Which is why I put the emphasis on being in an environment where you are comfortable confronting potentially dangerous things, rather than identifying those things.  

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 21, 2018)

Marie_Flowers88 said:


> How does MMA differ from other martial arts?


It's not drastically different, in technique. Think of it as a competition-oriented (usually) training that's not constrained by the boundaries of a single art. That latter is not unique to MMA, but some MA instructors prefer to stay within the bounds of their specific core art, rather than looking for new material from other arts. MMA doesn't seem to have hit that wall in any significant way. Some gyms still actually teach the separate arts (Muay Thai class, BJJ class, etc.), while others have even abandoned those designations and just have classes on "stand up fighting" and "ground fighting" or some similar structure.

Because it's usually oriented toward competition, the fitness component tends to be more present. Fighters need to be in shape to last long enough to win their fight.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 21, 2018)

Marie_Flowers88 said:


> I'll note this too. Thank you. Actually, I'm really thinking about that too. What makes a good instructor, the strict or the fun one


What do you like?  You know you better than I know you...  You know whether you need someone who'll keep you focused and on task so that "training" doesn't become a chatter circle or whether you'd lose your mind if someone (especially maybe younger than you!) was telling you what to do in their best drill instructor imitation...  While those are extremes, perhaps a touch exaggerated for humor... that's the question.  Because the truth is there are great instructors of both sorts out there...


----------



## Marie_Flowers88 (Feb 22, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> It's not drastically different, in technique. Think of it as a competition-oriented (usually) training that's not constrained by the boundaries of a single art. That latter is not unique to MMA, but some MA instructors prefer to stay within the bounds of their specific core art, rather than looking for new material from other arts. MMA doesn't seem to have hit that wall in any significant way. Some gyms still actually teach the separate arts (Muay Thai class, BJJ class, etc.), while others have even abandoned those designations and just have classes on "stand up fighting" and "ground fighting" or some similar structure.
> 
> Because it's usually oriented toward competition, the fitness component tends to be more present. Fighters need to be in shape to last long enough to win their fight.



Like what I've read from others, it is like a freestyle form of martial arts right?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 22, 2018)

Marie_Flowers88 said:


> Like what I've read from others, it is like a freestyle form of martial arts right?


Sort of, not really. Most 'MMA' instructors that I've seen will have experience in one or two striking arts, and one or two grappling arts (one example near me is muay thai, BJJ and judo). They (from my experience) will generally break classes into 'striking' and 'grappling', teach those arts, and have some form of combined class. Structured, just not focused on one art.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 22, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> It's a sport that incorporates boxing, Muay Thai, wrestling and jiu jitsu.



As well as many other styles not just these...... ie karate, TKD etc


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 22, 2018)

Marie_Flowers88 said:


> What makes a good instructor, the strict or the fun one



Either one can be great. Either one can be crappy.

Here are some general traits of a good instructor or either sort:

Understands the material well.
Can communicate the material well.
Understands what a given student needs to work on at the current point of their development.
Structures lessons to get good use out of available class time.
Inspires students to care about the art and train hard.
Looks out for the safety and well-being of students.

Whether  the "drill sergeant" approach or the "let's all have fun and learn together" approach works better for you is totally a matter of your own personality and learning style.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 22, 2018)

I would advise going in person and checking out the local schools and instructors in your area.  Either watch or actually train to see if you enjoy the training experience.  Once you do that you can make a determination on which instructor you think you would enjoy training with.  Half the battle of training in the martial sciences is finding an instructor that inspires and teaches well.  If you can find a person that does both you will probably be happy and enjoy the training.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 23, 2018)

Marie_Flowers88 said:


> Like what I've read from others, it is like a freestyle form of martial arts right?


That's a good enough working definition. In its initial definition, MMA was just a reference to a competition that allowed different arts with a ruleset that attempted to reduce the advantage of any single art (by not specifically favoring their approach). Now, it's also a training approach, and is starting to become a recognizable style.


----------



## donald1 (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm sure you will have no problem finding a school. Now the questions you need to ask yourself is:
- "which school fits in your schedule?"
- "which school fits in your budget?"
And
- "when do you plan on joining?"
Also you may enjoy one style more than another so you may want to look around


----------



## Marie_Flowers88 (Feb 27, 2018)

I've been doing some research on this guys. and I plan on doing MMA  But still, I'm looking for a school to train with


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 27, 2018)

Marie_Flowers88 said:


> I've been doing some research on this guys. and I plan on doing MMA  But still, I'm looking for a school to train with




For MMA it has to London Shoot, absolutely nowhere better! About – London Shootfighters


----------



## Marie_Flowers88 (Feb 27, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> For MMA it has to London Shoot, absolutely nowhere better! About – London Shootfighters



thanks for this. I'll go check it out


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 27, 2018)

Marie_Flowers88 said:


> thanks for this. I'll go check it out




It's one of the best places in the world not just the UK. 
Team – London Shootfighters


----------



## Marie_Flowers88 (Feb 27, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> It's one of the best places in the world not just the UK.
> Team – London Shootfighters



Have you already tried this out?


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 27, 2018)

Marie_Flowers88 said:


> Have you already tried this out?




I know a lot of the people there, it's a couple of hundred miles away from me but I know the guys through fight nights through out the country etc.


----------



## drop bear (Feb 27, 2018)

Marie_Flowers88 said:


> I don't need a concrete answer  I need advises from people here because I know that people here know what I want and can answer my questions.Thank you




Ok so you have done whatever martial arts for 10 years. How do you see yourself? What have you achieved?


----------



## Marie_Flowers88 (Feb 28, 2018)

drop bear said:


> Ok so you have done whatever martial arts for 10 years. How do you see yourself? What have you achieved?



Expecting my learnings is still not enough. I can see masters which trained for more than 20 years but they still don't see themselves as perfect. I probably achieved the satisfaction of me taking martial arts for that long. I probably gain knowledge for me to also share it. And my body is fit and healthy.


----------



## Marie_Flowers88 (Feb 28, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> I know a lot of the people there, it's a couple of hundred miles away from me but I know the guys through fight nights through out the country etc.



I'll check it out. Thank you so much!


----------



## drop bear (Feb 28, 2018)

Marie_Flowers88 said:


> Expecting my learnings is still not enough. I can see masters which trained for more than 20 years but they still don't see themselves as perfect. I probably achieved the satisfaction of me taking martial arts for that long. I probably gain knowledge for me to also share it. And my body is fit and healthy.



 Are you a black belt? A competitive fighter? Are you capable of self defence? 

You want to look at what you want to achieve as a martial artist so we can get an idea of what martial arts you might want to do.


----------



## Marie_Flowers88 (Feb 28, 2018)

drop bear said:


> Are you a black belt? A competitive fighter? Are you capable of self defence?
> 
> You want to look at what you want to achieve as a martial artist so we can get an idea of what martial arts you might want to do.



I'll stick with I want to learn it more on self-defence. I really not expect myself to compete 
From all the advice they gave me, I think of doing MMA. Do you have some insights of other martial arts?


----------



## drop bear (Feb 28, 2018)

Marie_Flowers88 said:


> I'll stick with I want to learn it more on self-defence. I really not expect myself to compete
> From all the advice they gave me, I think of doing MMA. Do you have some insights of other martial arts?



I do MMA. It works fine for self defence. And has a few cool things you can do with it.


----------

